# build my own trailer (mini horse)



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ruth said:


> I have a 10x5 utility trailer with the ramp type tailgate. I want to build a plywood box 4x6 to bolt in when I want to transport my mini horse. I plan to use a 4x6 rubber stall mat on the floor. Has anyone ever done this? I would only be taking her short distances. I live in Maine.


 Are you going to ventalate it? Those type of trailers get VERY hot.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, I was going to leave the top open


----------



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2012)

I did build it and it works great. I have taken Daisy 3 times to the next town to volunteer with me as a bell ringer for the Salvation Army, She sure attracts attention and brings in the donations.


----------



## dunalino2903 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've seen this a few times, personally I would never put my horse in a home made trailer, I just think it's not a risk worth taking, I could probably afford to buy a trailer with a ply floor, not one with a metal sound floor but I wouldn't I just hire trailers, that way you get piece of mind. A hiring company around me have cameras, full insurance and everything totally piece of mind knowing your trailer floor ain't going to drop off and your horse is safe.

My advice to you would be to just hire a sound, insured trailer, it's not worth risking horses life.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2012)

dunalino2903 said:


> I've seen this a few times, personally I would never put my horse in a home made trailer, I just think it's not a risk worth taking, I could probably afford to buy a trailer with a ply floor, not one with a metal sound floor but I wouldn't I just hire trailers, that way you get piece of mind. A hiring company around me have cameras, full insurance and everything totally piece of mind knowing your trailer floor ain't going to drop off and your horse is safe.
> 
> My advice to you would be to just hire a sound, insured trailer, it's not worth risking horses life.


 
Oh my, I would not endanger my mini. This is a brand new heavy duty trailer with 5/4 decking for flooring. The wooden enclosure is bolted to the frame with hardened bolts. I have a stall mat inside. She is cross tied. I only go 5 miles away with her. This trailer hauls my 25hp diesel bucket loader, I guess it can carry a miniature horse.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2012)

*photo of trailer*


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought you had a 10x5 enclosed trailer. It is nice to post pictures so people know what you are talking about. I had NOOOO clue as to what you were doing. That probably works pretty good but wonder about the stability side to side with out any cross bracing.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Look closely on the right side. The gate that I close has a large hasp plus a second latch inside. The gate is 2x4 reinforced. It is solid when shut and latched
plus attatched to the floor.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

One thing you might think about adding is a bolt in the front lower to tie the pony to so he can't flip or try and jump out if he got scared which he might do in cross ties.


----------

